# Graspable handrail continuity



## alaskajoe (Jan 19, 2021)

So you have a 2" x 1" piece of stainless tube for a cap rail on stairs. Vertical supports are 2" x 2" tube stainless welded to the cap with a foot plate welded to the bottom and bolted to the tread. The vertical supports would be flush with the inside and the outside of the cap. Is that sill considered continuous if you can't wrap your fingers around it all the way down. You would never have to take your hand off as there would be no obstructions being as it is an open sided staircase.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Nope, not graspable, does not meet the recess requirements. While you may not have to remove your hand from the handrail, you do not maintain your grasp. I would  apply the graspability requirements of 10414.3.2 as an equivalent.

1014.3 Handrail graspability. Required handrails shall
comply with Section 1014.3.1 or shall provide equivalent
graspability.

1014.3.2 Type II. Handrails with a perimeter greater than
61/4 inches (160 mm) shall provide a graspable finger
recess area on both sides of the profile._* The finger recess
 shall begin within a distance of 3/4 inch (19 mm) measured
vertically from the tallest portion of the profile and
achieve a depth of not less than 5/16 inch (8 mm) within 7/8
 inch (22 mm) below the widest portion of the profile.*_ This
required depth shall continue for not less than 3/8 inch (10
mm) to a level that is not less than 13/4 inches (45 mm)
below the tallest portion of the profile. The width of the
handrail above the recess shall be not less than 11/4 inches
(32 mm) to not greater than 23/4 inches (70 mm). Edges
shall have a minimum radius of 0.01 inch (0.25 mm).

1014.4 Continuity. Handrail gripping surfaces shall be continuous,
without interruption by newel posts or other obstructions.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 20, 2021)

The section you quoted seems to be applicable to a perimeter greater than 6-1/4”.  Unless it is a nominal dimension, the 1”x2” tube in the OP has a perimeter of 6”.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2021)

e hilton said:


> The section you quoted seems to be applicable to a perimeter greater than 6-1/4”.  Unless it is a nominal dimension, the 1”x2” tube in the OP has a perimeter of 6”.



Understood, that's why I cited 1014.3 as a framework, specifically "shall provide equivalent graspability." 

1014.3.2 would provide "equivalent graspability".

Do you believe the handrail described in the OP complies?


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2021)

Are the vertical supports 4" OC or 4' OC?


----------



## tbz (Jan 20, 2021)

fatboy said:


> Understood, that's why I cited 1014.3 as a framework, specifically "shall provide equivalent graspability."
> 
> 1014.3.2 would provide "equivalent graspability".
> 
> Do you believe the handrail described in the OP complies?


Yes I believe the handrail complies, for the following reasons.

First as installed it is not a type I or type II, it is per R311.7.8.3 Grip-Size.
"All required handrails shall be of one of the following types Or Provide equivalent grasp-ability.
So by the post portion it moves it to equivalent grasp-ability.

Pulled from the ICC website list under Alaska Codes
2012 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE - ICC DIGITAL CODES (iccsafe.org)

The handrail IMO is defined as equivalent since the major portions of the handrail meet a type I handrail and are only interrupted by its supports on the underside.  and per Alaska 2012 Section 1012.4
You are not required to remove your handrail from the handrail all the way down, just use a relaxed grip.

Everyday, pipe handrails are installed with the same size posts and top molding, ie: the handrail throughout the world with no issues.  This is no different in concept, just because the top molding, ie: handrail portion (2x1) is a different size than the support posts (2x2) the condition of not breaching the sides of the vertical plane is the same.
The IBC, A117.1 and 2010 ADA and have the wording like in the Alaska 2012 IBC
1012.4 Continuity Exception 3
Handrail brackets or balusters attached to the bottom surface of the handrail that do not project horizontally beyond the sides of the handrail within 1 1/2 inches (38 mm) of the bottom of the handrail shall not be considered obstructions. 

Though this exact wording might not be in the IRC, one can agree that the intent behind the equivalent grasp-ability portion of R311.7.8.3 Grip Size should allow other defined handrail conditions that are widely approved and accepted practices within the IBC, A1171. and 2010 ADA.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks TBZ, I stand corrected, cardinal sin, not reading through the exceptions!

Fatboy eating crow.....once again!

I  disagree that a "relaxed grip" is OK though, especially every 4", but obviously this was fought out before!


----------



## e hilton (Jan 20, 2021)

fatboy said:


> I  disagree that a "relaxed grip" is OK though,


I’m not sure a relaxed grip is necessary with this handrail construction.  Not many people have a hand size that extends more than 4”.  I have large hand (real hard time finding gloves that fit) and i just measured an imaginary handrail grip, and i barely reach 4”.


----------



## alaskajoe (Jan 20, 2021)

This will have upright supports 3' apart going down the stairs. Intermediate space will be infilled with 4"x4" hogwire attached to middle underside of cap and middle bottom rail at nosing height. Thanks for the input. I am on the same page as tbz.


----------



## tbz (Jan 21, 2021)

Fatboy,

When I refer to a relaxed grip, I am referring to the basic grip people use between tight grips when ascending and descending stair flights on the handrail.

When out and about I tend to watch people using stairs and handrails, mainly since that is my area of focus besides guards and doorways.

Pay attention to how you use your own hands when moving up and down stair flights.  

It is rare I see someone keep their hand grasped around when descending, normally just pressure down on top with the palm and then fingers slightly outward.

However, when ascending people with a need to pull themselves up do cup their hand under and slide, but have to move the fingers outward when passing a support bracket.  Either way they always set before sliding past a support when using the handrail to ascend.

So when I talk about a relaxed grip, my point is, the hand at some time during the climb needs to release in order to move, vs. a tight grip.

It becomes second nature, just as the gait of your steps are for tread and riser.  

Regards T


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2021)

tbz said:


> Yes I believe the handrail complies, for the following reasons.
> 
> First as installed it is not a type I or type II, it is per R311.7.8.3 Grip-Size.
> "All required handrails shall be of one of the following types Or Provide equivalent grasp-ability.
> ...


Good ref, thank you for this, again it depends on local AHJ acceptance.


----------

